# clothes pin bags



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I have recently tried making a few clothes pin bags. I know you can buy them in stores but they usually are prety plain, I have decide to make mine to look like little kids clothing, I love making my grand daughters little dresses so they seem to be my favorites, I have a order for a little boys set.. thinking about flannel shirt and little overalls, , I'll let ya know how it turns out,,


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Cute idea! My gramma used to make hers out of t-shirts. The "regular" clothes would be a lot cuter.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you post a couple of pictures (small, fast to download)?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Years ago I use to make the dress clothes pin bags and sell them at craft shows. They were cute and different and sold well, even though folks didn't hang laundry outside anymore. I bought the dresses at thrift stores, yard sales, etc, for next to nothing. 

I think if you do a search on eBay you'll see people selling them there.

Instructions........................

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf91296742.tip.html

Same idea, but for plastic grocery bags................
http://www.craftbits.com/viewProject.do?projectID=194



.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Trying to figure out how to post pic's ,, At the botom of my page says you may not post attachments, we're trying to figure out why .. but as soon as I get it figured out I want to show you how cute they are coming out, I dont see any thing like them around here, I do alot of craft fairs for extra money, so hopefully will be able to sell a few


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I went to the site you posted CraftyDiva,, thanks,, I was making all my dresses from scratch, the little boy outfits i was going to use second hand overalls, not that talented to make them


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

I found a little dress one at a flea market for $5. Hubby says from the back it looks like a full diaper when it is full of pins!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I remembered my mom having one of those way back when I was young. So I took one of DD's baby dresses and made myself one years ago.
Now, I NEVER remembered to bring it in out of the weather, so it has fallen apart. :Bawling: 
I have been thinking about making another one... thnx for the push in the right direction!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

This is such a cute idea. The cloths pin bag I have right now I made from the leg of some jeans. Making one out of little kids jeans would be so cute. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My late b-i-l's father used to make and sell clothes pin bags. I loved the one my sister had so got one for myself circa 1962. Its heavy wire in a square that stays open and the handle loops over the clothes line. I've made many replacement covers for it including muslin, denim and current upholstry fabric. The denim was one leg of a pair of jeans. I think my next cover will be denim again because I like the look and wearability of it. My grandmother used to have one of the little girl's dress clothes pin bags which I think was on a wooden hanger with the metal swivel hook to put over the line.


----------

